# Looks like I am not going to be commuting. :(



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

Well so many people who I am in relation with are against it. I had an assessment today of my needs at HE level and it seems that they have put up a good arguement to not cycling.
Apparently doing 15 miles in the morning and evening along a coastal path with strong winds and heavy rain in the winter is not advised by the majority of people.

I will probably just treat myself to a new road bike and build up my fitness that way. Sigh.


----------



## dawesome (26 Jun 2012)

I don't understand, what's it got to do with them? Tell 'em to go and boil their heads and carry on.


----------



## Strick (26 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> I don't understand, what's it got to do with them? Tell 'em to go and boil their heads and carry on.


 +1
YOUR choice.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2012)

lol... nothing to do with anyone else.
On yer bike son.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2012)

sometimes mathew ,you got to do what you want to do ,.even if other people dont agree.i reallise you dont want to go against their wishes BUT............................
they cant wrap you in cotton wool for ever ,after all youre 18 yrs old arent you


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Jun 2012)

HE level?

I agree, nothing to do with anyone else. Fifteen miles sounds like a lot to a non cyclist, whereas a regular cyclist sees it as 'easy' (relatively speaking to abilities of course)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jun 2012)

judging by the 'HE needs' statement, I'm not sure it's that simple.


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Jun 2012)

Simple - tell them to give up what they love doing - smoking/drinking/driving/watching telly.

Or tell them to come on here and be 'educated'


----------



## roadrash (26 Jun 2012)

excuse my ignorance but... what does h.e level mean???


----------



## MrJamie (26 Jun 2012)

You dont have to cycle on the really bad weather days anyway, you could always compromise and cycle some of the time if its making you tired or whatever the reason is for not cycling.

Youll have to really watch your diet if you cut out 150 miles of your weekly cycling too!


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

There telling you bull Mathew, the benefits of cycling in terms of health are at least 20:1; who's the HE (Health Education?) to interfere anyway its your choice; it only isn't advised my the majority of people not in the know.


----------



## Sara_H (26 Jun 2012)

roadrash said:


> excuse my ignorance but... what does h.e level mean???


 +1


----------



## gambatte (26 Jun 2012)

You've no trouble telling off people who get in your way on the road.... sometimes you shouldn't cave and keep yer gob shut. This is probably one. MTFU


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew do you mean 'disability needs assessment?' if so, is to do with risk rather than just wrapping you up in cotton wool.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (26 Jun 2012)

"I had an assessment today of my needs at HE level" - who gave you an assessment? Environmental Health the wrong way around??


----------



## addictfreak (26 Jun 2012)

roadrash said:


> excuse my ignorance but... what does h.e level mean???


 
The misses teaches on 'Higher Education' courses so I'm assuming that's what he is referring to.


----------



## addictfreak (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well so many people who I am in relation with are against it. I had an assessment today of my needs at HE level and it seems that they have put up a good arguement to not cycling.
> Apparently doing 15 miles in the morning and evening along a coastal path with strong winds and heavy rain in the winter is not advised by the majority of people.
> 
> I will probably just treat myself to a new road bike and build up my fitness that way. Sigh.



Tell them to poke it. I ride between 13 and 18 miles going to work (depending on route). As far as I'm concerned it sets me up for the day, always feel great after a shower and a coffee.


----------



## subaqua (26 Jun 2012)

studies have shown ( go google for it ) that people who cycle to work ( OK i know its not work ) are more alert and less likely to have a workplace accident as the ride wakes them up properly.

do it when you can but have a contingency for the really stormy days , having lived in N wales I know how bad it can get in Liverpool bay


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

If your parents are OK, your Educational Establishment can't say how you can get there.

Practically you can up the commute - i.e. start 3 days a week, then up it. But 15 miles along the coast is a dream to most cyclists - yup, a bit windy, and you'd be advised to stay on the road and not the NCN in bad conditions, but that's a much nicer commute than riding round London, Manchester or any city.

You can do 50-60 miles with the club - you will be fine. Just take a rest day if knackered.

I suspect that's your HE Needs Assessment as indicated above for 'learning disabilities' - that's got nothing to do with your exercise and chosen travel method. I'd tell them you clock up 50-60 miles each weekend.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (26 Jun 2012)

You enjoy cycling, right?

Tell whoever it is to fark right off.


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jun 2012)

It seems a little unfair. You're a fit young lad, so the distance won't be a problem.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> ...
> Apparently doing 15 miles in the morning and evening along a coastal path with strong winds and heavy rain in the winter is not advised by the majority of people.
> ...


 
the majority of people wouldn't advise riding three miles on a calm sunny day because they worry about tons of imaginary stuff, like falling off, getting mugged, getting hit by a truck or even a ******** and having to push it home.

What are their reasons BTW?


----------



## palinurus (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> it seems that they have put up a good arguement to not cycling.


 
There are none.


----------



## Lyrical (26 Jun 2012)

What?

I don't see how anyone can tell you you can/can not cycle. Nor do I see how it is their business. 



Peowpeowpeowlasers said:


> You enjoy cycling, right?
> 
> Tell whoever it is to **** right off.


 
This tbh.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

roadrash said:


> excuse my ignorance but... what does h.e level mean???


Higher education.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> the majority of people wouldn't advise riding three miles on a calm sunny day because they worry about tons of imaginary stuff, like falling off, getting mugged, getting hit by a truck or even a ******** and having to push it home.
> 
> What are their reasons BTW?


They only mentioned falling over in strong winds along the coast. Up here in NW we have had winds in the past of 70mph upwards.


----------



## stephen.rooke (26 Jun 2012)

Just cycle, my mums always telling me i cycle too far, 7.5 miles each way to work and another couple of rides of about 50 miles or so on days off, your body will know if your pushing too far. its your life do what you want. only thing thats going to stop me cycling is if im physically unable


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (26 Jun 2012)

Def sounds like Higher Education Needs Statement.

Young people get a Special Educational Needs Statement at pre-school level then depending on their needs and complexities, usually again at around 8-11 years.
If they continue to Higher Ed, I am assuming that whichever HE establishment may need Further statementing especially if extra resource is needed.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

The assessment was by the Disability Needs Assessment Authority (or whatever) at Wrexham University. It is because I ticked the box for Disabled Student Allowance when applying for finances.

The topic was raised when talking about additional support with travel. I stated that I could either pay £600 for the bus, or commute by bike. I told her that my chosen method was by bike and she looked at me with a face of disagreement . I explained to her that 15 miles wasnt too far along the NCN on the coast and she said that following:

The weather is terrible in winter
I would be tired after a stormy day in the morning
There are maniac drivers who are late to work taking risks on corners (must be talking about herself)
The bike will be really heavy with panniers (she said bags) on the back.
I would have to get up very early and get home in the dark (to which I stated I would have good quality lights on)
I could get t-boned by a car at a junction who hasnt seen me (even though I told her I wouldbe wearing hi-viz)
She clearly underestimates my capabilities. I did give a few reasons to her queries but I didnt want to get into an arguement as she was the one who was organising me to get a free laptop, printer, dictaphone, and much more.


----------



## HLaB (26 Jun 2012)

Based on my HE experience I don't think anyone was in the know about the benefits of cycling (Secondary School, College, Undergraduate) until I got to postgraduate level and I would never have took advice from the former and the latter didn't need to give it. Make up your own mind if you feel its good or not, also consider part cycling or occasional cycling if thats better for you.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jun 2012)

Will you ever see the old bat again? Will she be stood at the college gates waiting to count you off the bus?? Just nod and smile and then do exactly what you want,


----------



## al78 (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> They only mentioned falling over in strong winds along the coast. Up here in NW we have had winds in the past of 70mph upwards.


 
which only happens once or twice a year on average, if that.


----------



## Boris Bajic (26 Jun 2012)

As I was regularly commuting 20+ miles one-way a couple of times a week in those days, our daughter decided to cycle to her 6th-form college about 14 hilly miles from our home. Not often, but she enjoyed it when she did. The need for panniers meant I had to 'roadify' a hardtail MTB for her, as her quick bike lacked the needful.

She didn't ride in the wet, as lectures or lessons are no fun after that. Also, her panniers were sometimes absurdly stuffed with files, folders and text books - along with her clothes for the day.

If you ride 15 miles, you will sweat a lot and may not be pleasant to be around unless there are showers.

Some days, I'd ride with her. It was fun, but I can't imagine her having been comfortably able to do it every day of the academic year.

My middle child is about to start at the same 6th-form college. He too is keen to ride, but it really won't be an everyday thing. The logistics are grim, the weight of books is frightening and there are many other niggly things that can just ruin a day.

I'm not saying I agree with the college or the family members in matthew's case, but don't discount their counsel.

All my kids love to cycle and all of them (now 13, 16 and 18) regularly knock off the road to that college in about 40 minutes.

But there's a fun ride every now and again... and there's a training ride... and then there's getting into college in the pissing rain and wind with tons of books and a couple of memory sticks and it all begins to get a bit hateful.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jun 2012)

was she perhaps guiding you to the additional money? is it possible your needs (?aspergers) have led you to misunderstand her. if you don't apply for the travel allowance now, you may regret it later on, perhaps in the middle of winter or when you're suffering from a cold or other virus.


----------



## helston90 (26 Jun 2012)

Tell her you'll behave and take the bus then ride 14 miles and grab the bus for the last bit in case she's stood by the bus stop waiting for you each day. 
Did you ask how her attitude fitted in to the University's sustainable travel plan and how you're helping them with their CRC?


----------



## Hip Priest (26 Jun 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> was she perhaps guiding you to the additional money? is it possible your needs (?aspergers) have led you to misunderstand her. if you don't apply for the travel allowance now, you may regret it later on, perhaps in the middle of winter or when you're suffering from a cold or other virus.


 
Excellent point.

I understand that those with aspergers syndrome often have trouble grasping people's meaning. Aside from the the above suggestion, could it be that Matt is reading too much into the sort of comments that all cycle commuters get from time to time?

"Cycling all that way / in this weather? You must be mad / skint / have a death wish!"

I'm certainly no expert on aspergers, so this may be a load of nonsense. Here's hoping you get a satisfactory solution Matthew.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The assessment was by the Disability Needs Assessment Authority (or whatever) at Wrexham University. It is because I ticked the box for Disabled Student Allowance when applying for finances.
> 
> The topic was raised when talking about additional support with travel. I stated that I could either pay £600 for the bus, or commute by bike. I told her that my chosen method was by bike and she looked at me with a face of disagreement . I explained to her that 15 miles wasnt too far along the NCN on the coast and she said that following:
> 
> ...



Tell her...

1. The weather is just as bad when you are standing at a bus stop, getting soaked, without raising your body temperature. Of course a car would keep you out of it if she'd like to buy you one. On a bike, you are less likely to be affected by bad weather, as preparation tends to be better and you'll be in full waterproofs!
2. Actually, regardless of the weather, you are more awake after a cycle in - period.
3. Seems an equally great argument not to cross the street then.
4. A bag is easier to move via bike than on your back.
5. There is little issue to night time cycling if you have good lights/reflectives.
6. See the answer to point 3.

If you are suitable to receive the free laptop, printer, dictaphone etc... can she actually remove this right if you choose to cycle in? I would presume that surely you'll be receiving those items for learning difficulty reasons, rather than physical. If she can, I guess it's a flip up between the two, and I'd probably take the free items if I had a need for them.

If I didn't have a need for them, or if she couldn't use it as a reason to remove them, I'd be cycling in!


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

Some people have got a bit confused: My assessment was a Wrexham Uni, I am going to be doing a degree at Llandrillo College. Wrexham was the closest pace with an assessment centre. It is very unlikely that I will see the woman again.

Details on the woman: She was old, she was helpful, she was kind, some of her comments seemed a little......_snide_. I.e. She kept mentioning "I dont mean that personally" even though I knew she didnt and the question wasnt personal. She also had a habit of saying "I dont want to push you or put words in your mouth" when that was exactly what she was doing.

She was a nice lady, but the whole assessment was very exhausting (I yawned about 5 times over the 3.5 hours we were stuck in a cramped, sweaty, store room.


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Jun 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> If you are suitable to receive the free laptop, printer, dictaphone etc... can she actually remove this right if you choose to cycle in? I would presume that surely you'll be receiving those items for learning difficulty reasons, rather than physical. If she can, I guess it's a flip up between the two, and I'd probably take the free items if I had a need for them.
> 
> If I didn't have a need for them, or if she couldn't use it as a reason to remove them, I'd be cycling in!


The free items were totally seperate to the convo going on. I am getting them no matter what (unless my needs change, which I doubt).
I dont know what she could have offered travel wise as i have no difficulties with my mobility or fitness (obviously). I am not entirely sure what relation travel arrangements had with my disability as I would have to be forking out of my grant and loan for the Arriva bus anyway, and the DSA wouldnt cover that as it is for everyone.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Matt, we 'cyclists' are right.You will get seen as being really weird, a complete nutter, or a hero.

Most folk have looked at us in disbelief all our lives, even got it this afternoon at work. 'Are you still riding your bike ?' me 'Yes', them 'even in the rain', me 'oh yes, and in ice and snow', then I bored her to death about my snow stud tyres that I have in backup, on one of my 4 bikes..... Needless to say they shut up.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Your assessment is about study assistance, and sometimes travel. You are perfectly able, so why should you not ride to your HE Institution ?

PS I work in HE now, OK now't to do with students, but I find HE staff a bit more accepting of cyclists than in private enterprise - was near death in the construction company I worked in, despite being the Financial Controller (one down from the bosses), the hate !


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jun 2012)

Get her to register on here and discuss her concerns, on the thread. We'll soon put the old coot right


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2012)

Oh and Matt, when you crash, or get knocked off, and are still riding the bike, this is where kudos is earned.

Got a colleague that crashed his bike on his second day of a French weekend with mates a couple of weeks ago. It was a tumble on a bad road, someone rode over his hand. Anyway, he carried on, did 3 major colls, Gallibier, Telegraphe and *The Alpe*, came home. Saw his hand last week, looked sore and swollen. He went out this weekend, Wizzard and Swiss Hill, then decided it wasn't going down. A&E..... then

Broke his metatarsal in two places near little finger. Arm in plaster - 6 weeks.

Yay, total Kudos ! PS He isn't a nutter like me though. He is a keen cyclist, but mainly weekends. Bonus points I said to him. Awesome. !!!


----------



## 4F (26 Jun 2012)

Ignore them, FFS it is only 15 miles which is an hour each way, maybe a bit longer on a breezy day. Typical comments from a non cyclist.


----------



## Cal44 (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Details on the woman: She was old, she was helpful, she was kind, some of her comments seemed a little......_snide_. I.e. She kept mentioning "I dont mean that personally" even though I knew she didnt and the question wasnt personal. She also had a habit of saying "I dont want to push you or put words in your mouth" when that was exactly what she was doing.
> 
> She was a nice lady, but the whole assessment was very exhausting (*I yawned about 5 times over the 3.5 hours we were stuck in a cramped, sweaty, store room*.


 
I cant believe you only yawned 5 times over this period! Well done you! Must have been coz you cycle.....


----------



## gambatte (26 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Ignore them, ............. Typical comments from a non cyclist.


Kinda what I thought. Knows her job, knows nowt about cycling.
Seems many people have no idea of how 'easy' some exercise is. You wouldn't believe how many people look aghast when I say I run 5-10 miles, 3 days a week. If they only knew I'd added in a couple of 15-20 per week when I marathon trained last year. I'm not a good runner either.


----------



## hennbell (26 Jun 2012)

I once got a phone call from the local council regarding my winter cycling activities, they threatened to ban cycling on the roads I most commonly use. I told them that I would enjoy meeting my own personal police officer twice a day as I was not going to stop any time soon.
Then I got a call from a police officer. As he got out "Hello my Name is Constable..." I shut him up with an "O fer F***s sakes, do you not have anything better to do?" He went on to describe the the blizzard conditions were so bad that he was going to close up shop and go home. I asked him If he thought it was safe to drive a 1.5 tonne car in zero visibility (as he described it). Then I asked him how his police training could tell him cycling in the snow was more or less safe than driving a car.

Don't give up


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Jun 2012)

fair enough matt, ignore the stupid woman, who should have handled the interview with more sensitivity, especially given her client base....sounds like a dumbass!


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (26 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The weather is terrible in winter
> I would be tired after a stormy day in the morning
> There are maniac drivers who are late to work taking risks on corners (must be talking about herself)
> The bike will be really heavy with panniers (she said bags) on the back.
> ...


 

Obviously she knows bugger all about cycling. The weather isn't "terrible" in winter, it's just colder and slightly more wet. You won't be tired in the morning, you'll be far more alert and awake than everyone else who doesn't cycle. "Maniac drivers" - yes, they exist, no they shouldn't put you off cycling. While she'll be in hospital suffering from heart disease, you'll still be riding your bike. Heavy panniers? Lol, I commuted to college with all my stuff in a rucksack. Plus it was faster to cycle than it was to get the bus, and in rush hour I can destroy the average vehicle commuter.

And only the most inattentive cyclists get t-boned.

She sounds like exactly the sort of person who thinks that cycling is something that children do. Tell her to mind her own farking business.

God people like that piss me off. Stupid cow.


----------



## stephen.rooke (27 Jun 2012)

and you could be on a bus and get hit by a lorry and burn in a fireball, doesnt mean its going to happen, lifes too short to just do what someone else wants you to do


----------



## steve52 (27 Jun 2012)

cycling and health, i road 80 miles to see mum,we then road to the seaside 17 miles away for a picnic, then we road back,and i rode home, im 54 and she is 75, mind you she dose struggle up the hills, and i can scalp her any time, we are so unfit


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The free items were totally seperate to the convo going on. I am getting them no matter what (unless my needs change, which I doubt).
> I dont know what she could have offered travel wise as i have no difficulties with my mobility or fitness (obviously). I am not entirely sure what relation travel arrangements had with my disability as I would have to be forking out of my grant and loan for the Arriva bus anyway, and the DSA wouldnt cover that as it is for everyone.


 
Matt, I am really not sure about you. The comments you tell us this woman said to you are almost troll like.

I have come across people like this, but they generally don't have such a vivid idea of what cyclists encounter which is the impression you have given of her. I don't know. You are probably 100% legit but a sneaking feeling is telling me you are a troll given your previous threads and posts. Just my gut instinct. Are you bonj by any chance?

As for this woman's opinions of cyclists and cycling throughout the year particularly winter, the comments you attribute to her are just not the ones I have heard before in all the years I have had to endure ignorance about cycling. How does she think other cyclists manage, student cyclists as well, who cycle in all weather most fowl (did you notice the deliberate mistake?)? Surely you could tell her you plan to take the bus or get a taxi when there are storms and only cycle when the weather is dry or fine?

I don't know Matthew I still think you might be a troll.


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The free items were totally seperate to the convo going on. I am getting them no matter what (unless my needs change, which I doubt).
> I dont know what she could have offered travel wise as i have no difficulties with my mobility or fitness (obviously). I am not entirely sure what relation travel arrangements had with my disability as I would have to be forking out of my grant and loan for the Arriva bus anyway, and the DSA wouldnt cover that as it is for everyone.



I don't think you're a troll at all for whatever it's worth. You've got a settled history on the forum and I think wee can take your post at face value.

Getting back to it... in that case surely she is only offering her 'opinion' of cycling in, which is therefore worth exactly as much as a random member of the public. Ignore it and carry on!


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Details on the woman: She was old, she was helpful, she was kind, some of her comments seemed a little......_snide_. I.e. She kept mentioning "I dont mean that personally" even though I knew she didnt and the question wasnt personal. She also had a habit of saying "I dont want to push you or put words in your mouth" when that was exactly what she was doing.


You are learning faster than I did. Other similar phrases are;
"I'm not racist but ...... (they should all go back to where they came from or similar)"
"I'm not sexist but ...(women shouldn't be doing that sort of thing)"
"I've got your best intentions at heart....."
"Buy our product because its really tasty"


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I don't think you're a troll at all for whatever it's worth. You've got a settled history on the forum and I think wee can take your post at face value.
> 
> Getting back to it... in that case surely she is only offering her 'opinion' of cycling in, which is therefore worth exactly as much as a random member of the public. Ignore it and carry on!


 
I just have this nagging feeling ................ in 6 months time Matthew reveals that he's hoodwinked the CC forum ............ Hope I am wrong. Has he posted a helmet based thread yet or listening to musak with headphones in your ears as you ride?


----------



## HovR (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I just have this nagging feeling ................ in 6 months time Matthew reveals that he's hoodwinked the CC forum ............ Hope I am wrong. Has he posted a helmet based thread yet or listening to musak with headphones in your ears as you ride?


 
You'd have to be one really dedicated troll to keep the act going for 10+ months, and almost 2k posts. I'm pretty sure Matt's genuine.


----------



## Norm (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Has he posted a helmet based thread yet or listening to musak with headphones in your ears as you ride?


Two from two there, Crankster.


----------



## CopperCyclist (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> I just have this nagging feeling ................ in 6 months time Matthew reveals that he's hoodwinked the CC forum ............ Hope I am wrong. Has he posted a helmet based thread yet or listening to musak with headphones in your ears as you ride?



Does anyone remember the legendary 'I've been contacted by a local journalist' post by Matt? That was quite embarrassing for him (sorry to bring it up Matt), but Internet opera at its utter best. If that was a work of fiction, then 'Chapeau' to Matt, and you can put me down for the first copy of your book!


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2012)

HovR said:


> You'd have to be one really dedicated troll to keep the act going for 10+ months, and almost 2k posts. I'm pretty sure Matt's genuine.


 
Yeah a rather trollific troll.

Sorry to hijack but what is a troll's deeper belief system that is the reason for their being known as?

Trollosophy.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Does anyone remember the legendary 'I've been contacted by a local journalist' post by Matt? That was quite embarrassing for him (sorry to bring it up Matt), but Internet opera at its utter best. If that was a work of fiction, then 'Chapeau' to Matt, and you can put me down for the first copy of your book!


Strangely enough, I am working on a book (not cycling related).

I am not a troll. I must be a genuis to be able to keep it up for this long as well as make fake newspaper prints, fake photos of my cat, steal peoples photos of their bike, and make fake videos. If I were a troll, would I really be this legit?
And if I were a troll, dont you think I would just be giving people abuse?


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> As for this woman's opinions of cyclists and cycling throughout the year particularly winter, the comments you attribute to her are just not the ones I have heard before in all the years I have had to endure ignorance about cycling. How does she think other cyclists manage, student cyclists as well, who cycle in all weather most fowl (did you notice the deliberate mistake?)? Surely you could tell her you plan to take the bus or get a taxi when there are storms and only cycle when the weather is dry or fine?


The thing is, she works at a University. And just as we were leaving the building, four cyclists passed us in the rain going away from the cycle parking facilities. She suggested that I didnt ride in bad weather and yet people ride to her university in bad weather? Does she go around telling them not to do so.

Her words werent really advisory (but obviously they are), she was making it sound more like she was _telling_ me not to ride to college. Unfortunately my dad was sat next to him and she repeatedly looked at him in disbelief of my suggested travel option. Sadly my dad was nodding and agreeing. I have told him that I will cycle on good days and get the bus on bad days.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Sadly my dad was nodding and agreeing. I have told him that I will cycle on good days and get the bus on bad days.


 
Sensible choice; that defeats the arguments that parents/advisors have to offer.

Oh, and if they want a different university lecturer's view, I say "cycle anyway, I do".


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2012)

Good points ........... but maybe you have troll tendencies?

As I say I'm not sure. You are probably 100% legit but I can't seem to shake this nagging feeling .....

So what you going to do about the chance of being blown off the North Wales Coastal path into the sea on a windy day, wear a parachute just in case?


----------



## Crankarm (27 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The thing is, she works at a University. And just as we were leaving the building, four cyclists passed us in the rain going away from the cycle parking facilities. She suggested that I didnt ride in bad weather and yet people ride to her university in bad weather? Does she go around telling them not to do so.
> 
> Her words werent really advisory (but obviously they are), she was making it sound more like she was _telling_ me not to ride to college. Unfortunately my dad was sat next to him and she repeatedly looked at him in disbelief of my suggested travel option. Sadly my dad was nodding and agreeing. I have told him that I will cycle on good days and get the bus on bad days.


 
Maybe she is feeling maternal towards you, doesn't want you to put yourself at risk?


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Maybe she is feeling maternal towards you, doesn't want you to put yourself at risk?


Possibly. She was elderly and I know that both my grandparents are concerned about me when anything happens.

When I came off my bike almost a year ago, my Nan came to hospital twice (I was there for 5 days) and was very concerned for my safety.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> So what you going to do about the chance of being blown off the North Wales Coastal path into the sea on a windy day, wear a parachute just in case?


I'll take one in my panniers.


----------



## Peowpeowpeowlasers (27 Jun 2012)

Crankarm said:


> Maybe she is feeling maternal towards you, doesn't want you to put yourself at risk?


 
Like the overprotective parent who won't let her children out of her sight, but who will let them stay with their uncle.


----------



## crazy580 (28 Jun 2012)

When I had my needs assessment, I was asked how I was going to get to the assessment centre, I said I would cycle. My assessor had no problem with that and she had a bottle of cold water waiting for me when I arrived.


----------



## mr_hippo (28 Jun 2012)

Perhaps the woman was talking to a cyclist friend and mentioned, not naming names, that she was assessing a young lad who wanted to cycle in from about 15 miles away. Her cyclist friend, who is also a CC member, said "Is his name Matthew?" and she confirmed it - "Do your best to put him off. He posts too many stupid non-incident videos on youtube and a lot of crap on the forum!"


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2012)

Why not turn the problem back on them. Get them to prove their reasons for advising against cycling are valid points. If they can't do that, or don't want to even try, their arguments are defeated.

Had the same problem. Distance to be covered, bad weather & disability thrown at me as arguments against cycling 18&1/2 mies each way five days a week. I've even had bets placed on how long I'd last, with working outdoors & having to cycle there & home. Twice a day each way, with a weekend total just shy of 250 miles(different job). Longest I was given was three weeks. Three years later I was still there.


----------



## MrJamie (28 Jun 2012)

Maybe working as an advisor for people with disabilities, she feels its her job to make sure shes happy with their arrangements for education and she simply couldnt see someone reliably cycling 30 miles a day everyday. Perhaps when you disagreed and told her the distance was fine, she just moved through alternative reasons why it would be too much or to reinforce the idea to your dad to get her point accross to him instead. Maybe she assumes the uni cyclists are local and that noone cycles if theyre coming more than a few miles.

In the past ive wondered a similar thing, if employers would be less likely to give a job to someone who said that they were going to cycle in 10+miles each way, because theyd be worried that its unrealistic, you wouldnt be able to keep it up and would either be knackered at work or quit the job (or in this case your course) siting no transport.


----------



## subaqua (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Perhaps the woman was talking to a cyclist friend and mentioned, not naming names, that she was assessing a young lad who wanted to cycle in from about 15 miles away. Her cyclist friend, who is also a CC member, said "Is his name Matthew?" and she confirmed it - "Do your best to put him off. He posts too many stupid non-incident videos on youtube *and a lot of crap on the forum*!"


 
hello Mr Kettle, meet Mr Pot. ( not Pol)


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Perhaps the woman was talking to a cyclist friend and mentioned, not naming names, that she was assessing a young lad who wanted to cycle in from about 15 miles away. Her cyclist friend, who is also a CC member, said "Is his name Matthew?" and she confirmed it - "Do your best to put him off. He posts too many stupid non-incident videos on youtube and a lot of crap on the forum!"


 
Based on your posts on here, for a long time I was convinced that you were not a decent human being, and did not have a nice internet personality, but I now know I was completely wrong. I really enjoyed those exchanges where we got on well and could see some common ground. I'd like very much to see much more of that side of you.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Perhaps the woman was talking to a cyclist friend and mentioned, not naming names, that she was assessing a young lad who wanted to cycle in from about 15 miles away. Her cyclist friend, who is also a CC member, said "Is his name Matthew?" and she confirmed it - "Do your best to put him off. He posts too many stupid non-incident videos on youtube and a lot of crap on the forum!"


 out of order..


----------



## mr_hippo (28 Jun 2012)

roadrash said:


> out of order..


If you feel that it is out of order then report it - it is not rocket surgery, is it?


----------



## locker (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> If you feel that it is out of order then report it - it is not rocket surgery, is it?


You can be a complete dick sometimes most of the time


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

Behave or this will be another locked thread. No personal insults children.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2012)

Ignore


----------



## gambatte (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> If you feel that it is out of order then report it - it is not rocket surgery, is it?


 
thanks for the advice....
I too thought it was out of order.


----------



## calibanzwei (28 Jun 2012)

Wrexham Uni (or N.E.W.I. as I knew it) - what a sh*thole.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (28 Jun 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The assessment was by the Disability Needs Assessment Authority (or whatever) at Wrexham University. It is because I ticked the box for Disabled Student Allowance when applying for finances.
> 
> The topic was raised when talking about additional support with travel. I stated that I could either pay £600 for the bus, or commute by bike. I told her that my chosen method was by bike and she looked at me with a face of disagreement . I explained to her that 15 miles wasnt too far along the NCN on the coast and she said that following:
> 
> ...


 

With respect to NEWI - it's none of her damn bsuiness. I went to college (Yale) next to there. We used to sneak into the NEWI bar and get hammered at lunch time. Them's were the days!


----------



## calibanzwei (28 Jun 2012)

MissTillyFlop said:


> I went to college (Yale) next to there. We used to sneak into the NEWI bar and get hammered at lunch time. Them's were the days!


 
Haha, when was that? I was there '97 to '00.


----------



## beastie (28 Jun 2012)

Hi Matthew, a lot of people are over complicating the matter. Just take the bike when you feel like it and the bus when you don't. Have a shower at college if you're sweaty, and if you can find secure storage leave as much stuff there as possible. Used the days you take the bus to take everything home or back in. 

I commute every day by bike and keep enough clothes at work to last me the week and wear clothes just to cycle in. I then do the laundry once a week.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2012)

calibanzwei said:


> Wrexham Uni (or N.E.W.I. as I knew it) - what a sh*thole.


 
I was an external examiner there until 2 years ago! ('05-'10).


----------



## subaqua (28 Jun 2012)

calibanzwei said:


> Wrexham Uni (or N.E.W.I. as I knew it) - what a sh*thole.


 

wonder which campus it was at. i did my college stuff at Plas Coch on Mold Rd, ( Brian Bennion was my lead lecturer) before it was transferred to Bersham Rd. we used to go to Yale 6th form at lunchtime to gawk at the lovely ladies there. occasionally we went down to Cartrefle if we wanted to try our luck with the older lady ( all of 5 yrs older than us  ) spent many a happy friday afternoon in the turf at the racecourse ground


----------



## gb155 (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> If you feel that it is out of order then report it - it is not rocket surgery, is it?


Done, you're bang out of order


----------



## Electric_Andy (28 Jun 2012)

I have been called cynical, but maybe she's worried that you may get your free laptop/dictaphone wet when cycling?


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2012)

iPads are best in panniers. Been trying my works one out every day for months. Not busted it yet.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Jun 2012)

I have a seperate laptop bag at home which I would probably put the laptop and papers in and then put that in the panniers so that I dont have to mess about when I get to college. Either that or I get a waterproof or sheilded case for it.


----------



## dawesome (28 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Perhaps the woman was talking to a cyclist friend and mentioned, not naming names, that she was assessing a young lad who wanted to cycle in from about 15 miles away. Her cyclist friend, who is also a CC member, said "Is his name Matthew?" and she confirmed it - "Do your best to put him off. He posts too many stupid non-incident videos on youtube and a lot of crap on the forum!"


 
I have formed the impression you're a desperately unhappy person. I feel sorry for you, but you must understand that lashing out at other people will NOT make you feel better.


----------



## mr_hippo (29 Jun 2012)

dawesome said:


> I have formed the impression you're a desperately unhappy person. I feel sorry for you, but you must understand that lashing out at other people will NOT make you feel better.


Never been happier so do not feel sorry for me save it for paranoid posters on here who think they are cyclists and feel the need to upload every little non-incident. All road users can, and do, do unexpected things so make allowances for other''s mistakes and your own. Do you honestly think reporting illegal phone use will have any effect? The reverse may be true, have you not heard of thr boy who cried wolf?
You have not seen me lash out yet but be afraid, be very afraid  
So just get on your bike and enjoy it - I cannot guarantee that you will always have a good ride. 


.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (29 Jun 2012)

calibanzwei said:


> Haha, when was that? I was there '97 to '00.


I was there 1995 - 1997 on the Crispin Lane Campus!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Never been happier so do not feel sorry for me save it for paranoid posters on here who think they are cyclists and feel the need to upload every little non-incident. All road users can, and do, do unexpected things so make allowances for other''s mistakes and your own. *Do you honestly think reporting illegal phone use will have any effect?* The reverse may be true, have you not heard of thr boy who cried wolf?
> You have not seen me lash out yet but be afraid, be very afraid
> So just get on your bike and enjoy it - I cannot guarantee that you will always have a good ride.
> 
> .


 
Well if getting seven drivers stopped, for just that offence, I'd say yes. One is now out of work due to his actions. I'll go no further than that as its due in the courts soon.


----------



## calibanzwei (29 Jun 2012)

DCLane said:


> I was an external examiner there until 2 years ago! ('05-'10).





MissTillyFlop said:


> I was there 1995 - 1997 on the Crispin Lane Campus!


 
Missed you both then - I was at Plas Coch, with digs down in Rhostyllen! Beggers couldn't be chosers lol


----------



## snorri (29 Jun 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> fair enough matt, ignore the stupid woman, who should have handled the interview with more sensitivity,


......for goodness sake, don't you know by now that Matthew_T doesn't do sensitivity?


----------



## Banjo (29 Jun 2012)

Not sure how the finance works but if you can get a bus pass out of them just nod and smile through the interview get the pass then cycle in as often as you like. If you get an injury or illness it will come in handy.


----------



## locker (29 Jun 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Never been happier so do not feel sorry for me save it for paranoid posters on here who think they are cyclists and feel the need to upload every little non-incident. All road users can, and do, do unexpected things so make allowances for other''s mistakes and your own. Do you honestly think reporting illegal phone use will have any effect? The reverse may be true, have you not heard of thr boy who cried wolf?
> You have not seen me lash out yet but be afraid, be very afraid
> So just get on your bike and enjoy it - I cannot guarantee that you will always have a good ride.
> 
> ...


Oh I see, you`re a Troll :troll:, I really don`t feel sorry for you but I can do if you really want the attention as it seems you crave it


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2012)

Banjo said:


> Not sure how the finance works but if you can get a bus pass out of them just nod and smile through the interview get the pass then cycle in as often as you like. If you get an injury or illness it will come in handy.


 
Having just ploughed through the whole thread, including the silly bits, I'm amazed no one has made this point earlier.

This is about applying for funding, isn't it? Matt, it sounds to me like the woman was encouraging you to apply to get your £600 bus pass paid for. This sounds a bit like the experience when I had someone come round to my flat to assess my living situation when I was unemployed many years ago - the questions the DHSS woman asked me were very leading, designed to help me give the "right" answers and make sure I got all the benefits I was entitled to, not leave myself out of pocket.

She may also have been trying to put you off cycling - as others have said, 15 miles each way, every day in all weathers, sounds like a massive undertaking to a non-cyclist. That doesn't make her evil. Whether you cycle or not is entirely your call. I cycle to work every day myself, in all conditions (including high winds, snow and ice), so I know it's perfectly possible.

However, even for the hardiest commuter cyclist, there are some days when it may not be practical to use the bike for whatever reason (stuff to carry, other places to go etc), or you may be too tired or otherwise less than 100% (maybe you have a cold or something). And on those days, having a paid-for bus pass at your disposal would be very welcome, wouldn't it?

Apply for the bus pass, but don't feel obliged to use it every day.

d.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jun 2012)

The funding is disability related. I couldnt have got the bus pass through them as everyone has to buy one, regardless of them having a disability or not.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2012)

Ah... So you can't get any funding towards the bus pass? I may have misunderstood your OP.

In that case her opinion is entirely irrelevant. You shouldn't take it so personally though. 

d.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Aug 2012)

For an update on this subject (save a new thread) it now looks like I am going to be commuting.

I have been able to coax my parents into supporting my choice to get a bike as the bus will just be too expensive. I was even looking through Ebay with my mother yesterday.


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2012)

Good .


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (22 Aug 2012)

Yay! Well done sir.


----------



## Rancid (22 Aug 2012)

Now is she had said they didn't want you to ride into school because your always having barneys with motorists, then a few of us might nod in a knowing fashion.
Aside from that there's nothing bad that can come of a bit of healthy activity.


----------



## Matthew_T (22 Aug 2012)

Rancid said:


> Now is she had said they didn't want you to ride into school because your always having barneys with motorists, then a few of us might nod in a knowing fashion.
> Aside from that there's nothing bad that can come of a bit of healthy activity.


Actually, the route to college follows the NCR 5 which goes right the way along the North Wales coast. There are just a few roads at the beginning/end which I doubt much will happen on.


----------



## Rancid (23 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Actually, the route to college follows the NCR 5 which goes right the way along the North Wales coast. There are just a few roads at the beginning/end which I doubt much will happen on.


Sounds like the perfect commute....


----------



## Matthew_T (23 Aug 2012)

Rancid said:


> Sounds like the perfect commute....


Well with the weather, it might not be. The NW coast is troubled with strong winds and heavy downpours.
However, the wind is going to be a headwind going and then a tailwind coming. So I can have a bit of a rest in the evening.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (23 Aug 2012)

Divorce your family (I did).Im still bitter they didn't let me have a bike till I was 12.


----------



## Scruffmonster (23 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well with the weather, it might not be. The NW coast is troubled with strong winds and heavy downpours.
> However, the wind is going to be a headwind going and then a tailwind coming. So I can have a bit of a rest in the evening.


 
"Either take a sh1t or get off the toilet"

Cycle it until you decide you can't, or that you'll carry on. No further debate needed.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> They only mentioned falling over in strong winds along the coast. Up here in NW we have had winds in the past of 70mph upwards.



I'll get to the rest of the thread after this post later, but we get 70+mph winds here (a bit further up the coast). I commute in them and as long as you take your time then it's fine (although 70mph headwinds are not fun).

Anyway, even if you don't ride in that sort of extreme weather, 99% of the days will not be as bad as that


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Aug 2012)

I don't get this thread at all...


----------



## Scruffmonster (23 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> I don't get this thread at all...


 
It's the Forum version of vaguebooking. Even has the sad face in the title.


----------



## lip03 (23 Aug 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> Perhaps the woman was talking to a cyclist friend and mentioned, not naming names, that she was assessing a young lad who wanted to cycle in from about 15 miles away. Her cyclist friend, who is also a CC member, said "Is his name Matthew?" and she confirmed it - "Do your best to put him off. He posts too many stupid non-incident videos on youtube and a lot of crap on the forum!"


Bit harsh don't you think? He is only a young guy with an interest in cycling. Why watch his vids if you don't like them or read his posts?


----------



## lip03 (23 Aug 2012)

Oh and good on you Matthew cycle the 15 miles you know what your doing and why not post a vid of your 1st day to p**s Mr_hippo off! Hehe


----------



## Matthew_T (24 Aug 2012)

lip03 said:


> Oh and good on you Matthew cycle the 15 miles you know what your doing and why not post a vid of your 1st day to p**s Mr_hippo off! Hehe


I might just do so. I doubt I will be uploading many incidental vids on my commute anyway.


----------



## mr_hippo (24 Aug 2012)

lip03 said:


> Bit harsh don't you think? He is only a young guy with an interest in cycling. Why watch his vids if you don't like them or read his posts?


I will let you into a little secret but do not tell everyone - we were all young once! We never had video or internet forums so we learnt by experience and mistakes - sometines painful ones! Neither did we seek peer approval/sympathy and, yes, we did have close overtakes and bad drivers 50 years ago.
Wht do I watch cariad bach's videos? I like comedies, don`t you?


----------



## Crankarm (24 Aug 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I'll get to the rest of the thread after this post later, but we get 70+mph winds here (a bit further up the coast). I commute in them and as long as you take your time then it's fine (although 70mph headwinds are not fun).
> 
> Anyway, even if you don't ride in that sort of extreme weather, 99% of the days will not be as bad as that


 
A following wind? How fast ............... ?


----------



## Inertia (24 Aug 2012)

Im glad you are going to cycle in, I enjoy my commute in so much I would be gutted if someone told me to stop now. FWIW I think the thread title was a bit misleading, after your first post, it sounded like you were being told you weren't allowed to cycle in, not that it was simply bad advice.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Aug 2012)

DCLane said:


> I was an external examiner there until 2 years ago! ('05-'10).


 
I don't think I'd be as quick to advertise that.


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> I don't think I'd be as quick to advertise that.


 
Maybe - but I'm now an external at Chester & Kingston instead!


----------



## lip03 (25 Aug 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> I will let you into a little secret but do not tell everyone - we were all young once! We never had video or internet forums so we learnt by experience and mistakes - sometines painful ones! Neither did we seek peer approval/sympathy and, yes, we did have close overtakes and bad drivers 50 years ago.
> Wht do I watch cariad bach's videos? I like comedies, don`t you?


You don't like the guy because you didn't have the internet 50 years ago? Grow up.


----------



## mcshroom (25 Aug 2012)

Crankarm said:


> A following wind? How fast ............... ?




Very - although you have to brake as the gusty nature of the the wind means that it's a lot harder to control a bike. Once it lined up perfectly with one of the few flat sections on my commute only time I've ever been able to ride on the flat at over 35mph


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Aug 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> cariad bach


Why do you keep calling me this? The direct translation is small love. Unless you are trying to tell me something?.....


----------



## mr_hippo (25 Aug 2012)

lip03 said:


> You don't like the guy because you didn't have the internet 50 years ago? Grow up.


Yet another poster to whom English is a foreign language. I have never said in any of my posts that I like or dislike the poster. How did we learn? By cycling, by experimenting, by observation and by making mistakes and that is the only way to do it..
Take the posts where people post maps of roundabouts and ask how to negotiate them. If I posted a map of the A57/M57 roundabout, how could you or anyone else who has no knowledge of the area help me? You do not know the terrain, road surface and camber, traffic flow or density.
"Should I tell the police?" posts - you have spent time editing your video, loading it onto youtube and posting on a forum; if I was so upset then I would be straight round to the nearest police station but you need peer approval and sympathy - why?
Close overtakes - they are always a one-off and cannot be replicated. If you cycle a regular route then you should learn it much in the same way as an F1 driver learns a circuit and this includes pot holes, trafic light sequences, daily traffic flow patterns. If you are aware of the 'danger' points then take extra care.
Beating your best time - why bother? Eventually you will reach an optimum time window - for my bypass route it is between 77 and 80 minutes. I have done it in 75 minutes, 2 seconds and will break the 75 minute barrier one day when conditions are perfect and not before.
So just go out and ride your bike - the best teacher that you can have is your own experience.


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^

Sorry to crawl but there is a lot of sense in that post.

I do think cars are different and faster now to when I first started commuting in the very early 1980's...The famous video of me almost colliding with the Range Rover in 2010? which was posted on UTube did I ever have any sort of incident then to what I have now?
Within five commutes I had had a close escape with the land rover and also the lorry driving at me.
I really don't think the police would bother doing anything most of the time,it actually has to be a RTA for something to take place.

I think people are less caring and more careless now than what they were then.That's how the driving comes across as sometimes plus the mobile phone/satnav menace.



> Beating your best time - why bother? Eventually you will reach an optimum time window


 
Agreed.


----------



## CopperCyclist (25 Aug 2012)

Miquel In De Rain said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Sorry to crawl but there is a lot of sense in that post.



That's the sad point. Most of Mr Hippo's answers, in the actual posts where the questions are asked (and yes, they can get repetitive but that's the nature of the beast) are actually constructive to the question, and therefore useful to the 'asker'.

If I'm not sure of how to negotiate a roundabout and ask advice, a word of caution that some people may never had actually ridden it and can't pick up on the nuances not available to Google Maps may be worthwhile.

Advice that if you feel strongly enough to ask, then it probably is worth reporting could be a point well made.

Advice that says close passes do happen, but here's what I do to minimise their impact is helpful.

And a hint that we aren't Mark Cavendish may be appropriate advice for someone whose trying so hard they are losing the fun.

The problem with Mr Hippo isn't (always) the advice he gives and the points he makes. It's covered succinctly in his last post, where he shows that it actually makes him angry that people are asking questions that, to him, the answers are obvious. If everyone took this point of view, internet forums would die.

Anyway, never mind me, I saw a post appear asking (again) about what bike to buy if you have a grand to spend. I'm off to go reply (again) with my advice, that seems obvious to me, yet others disagree with, but may give the poster something more to consider, cause hey, that's all they want right?


----------



## Miquel In De Rain (25 Aug 2012)

I think I may have grown up a bit,I try not to spout on about how long I have been commuting but it still slips out.I can still learn lots on here and am still learning every day.

I don't care how long I have been doing it I could still end up under a lorry,that's why I post videos.If it does happen at least hopefully my videos may help someone somewhere by hopefully making someone else see sense.

...and yes I know im not perfect.


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2012)

simple ... if people are posting things you dont like ,for whatever reason ,surely the answer is to ignore it ,instead of ranting about how you dissagree with commuting videos or whatever ,after all we will never all agree about everything ,if someone asks a question you dont like then ignore and let someone else answer ..got to be better than a load of grief


----------



## Matthew_T (26 Aug 2012)

Why has this thread turned? What is everyone talking about?
In what relation does this all have with my now commuting? This thread is going to turn out blocked if everyone carries on. Please move somewhere else.


----------



## SportMonkey (27 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well so many people who I am in relation with are against it. I had an assessment today of my needs at HE level and it seems that they have put up a good arguement to not cycling.
> Apparently doing 15 miles in the morning and evening along a coastal path with strong winds and heavy rain in the winter is not advised by the majority of people.
> 
> I will probably just treat myself to a new road bike and build up my fitness that way. Sigh.


 
Late to the punch, but seriously, f**k them. It's only 45mins of cycling, wind will mostly be across you.


----------



## SportMonkey (27 Aug 2012)

fossyant said:


> Oh and Matt, when you crash, or get knocked off, and are still riding the bike, this is where kudos is earned.
> 
> Got a colleague that crashed his bike on his second day of a French weekend with mates a couple of weeks ago. It was a tumble on a bad road, someone rode over his hand. Anyway, he carried on, did 3 major colls, Gallibier, Telegraphe and *The Alpe*, came home. Saw his hand last week, looked sore and swollen. He went out this weekend, Wizzard and Swiss Hill, then decided it wasn't going down. A&E..... then
> 
> ...


 
The only reason I didn't pick my bike up and carry on cycling after the first time I got hit by a car was the bike was completely screwed. The other car hit, road rager, and the couple of times I've fallen off, I've picked myself up and cycled off. Still got some grit in my arm mind.

Now, Matthew, as to how this makes you appear to the fairer sex. A few days after the second time I got hit I was in the Media Centre for the MotoGP at SIlverstone, I had a rather attractive journalist come up to me and start talking to me because of road rash; now I don't do too badly, but it seems that some women like a man who's hit the gravel and carried on. Much the same last week, I was showing the damage of my recent offing to our security guard and a girl who was in reception overheard and decided to show some interest.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Late to the punch, but seriously, f**k them. It's only 45mins of cycling, wind will mostly be across you.


It might be 45 mins for you but it will be 1hr for me.

I practiced the route with a 20mph headwind a few days ago and it took me 1hr 10mins. Factor in normal clothes and a full pannier and you are looking at about 1.20 or 1.30 to get there (not really a problem if I set off early enough).


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Aug 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> Now, Matthew, as to how this makes you appear to the fairer sex. A few days after the second time I got hit I was in the Media Centre for the MotoGP at SIlverstone, I had a rather attractive journalist come up to me and start talking to me because of road rash; now I don't do too badly, but it seems that some women like a man who's hit the gravel and carried on. Much the same last week, I was showing the damage of my recent offing to our security guard and a girl who was in reception overheard and decided to show some interest.


Get in there!


----------



## SportMonkey (27 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Get in there!


 
I wish, bit of advice, don't get married too young... I think that 50 is an appropriate age.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> *Yet another poster to whom English is a foreign language*. I have never said in any of my posts that I like or dislike the poster. How did we learn? By cycling, by experimenting, by observation and by making mistakes and that is the only way to do it..
> Take the posts where people post maps of roundabouts and ask how to negotiate them. If I posted a map of the A57/M57 roundabout, how could you or anyone else who has no knowledge of the area help me? You do not know the terrain, road surface and camber, traffic flow or density.
> "Should I tell the police?" posts - you have spent time editing your video, loading it onto youtube and posting on a forum; if I was so upset then I would be straight round to the nearest police station but you need peer approval and sympathy - why?
> Close overtakes - they are always a one-off and cannot be replicated. If you cycle a regular route then you should learn it much in the same way as an F1 driver learns a circuit and this includes pot holes, *trafic* light sequences, daily traffic flow patterns. If you are aware of the 'danger' points then take extra care.
> ...


It appears English is as much an alien language to yourself.

I used to cycle the same 18 1/2 mile route, 5 times a week for just short of a year. First time it was done, as a commute, took 78 minutes. 33 minutes slower than my previous best. Same route into Leeds city centre, only I stopped on the commute in the centre. Same road has had more lights put in place, but its also been made faster at points. I still cycle the same route & I will never claim to know it like an F1 driver. The two are not comparable. Closed circuit racing versus open road.The closed circuit will also mean that most driving round will know exactly where to brake, accelerate & turn. The closed circuit will usually have people who will inform you of such minor things as faster traffic behind, danger on the track in front of you. Open roads lack these minor! but important features. Closed circuits seldom seem to have cars going round when work is taking place. Open roads do. And we have to hope that those around us are aware of the speed they are doing in relation to others.
Circuits normally have all the traffic running in the same direction, turning at the same place, time after time. Year in year out.
The closest I would come to calling anything a regular danger(built in) on an F1 circuit is the manhole cover at Monaco. There for over 50 years & still not been fixed.

You can learn a road easy enough, but when changes are made to that road, you have to re-learn it. Each & every time there is a change made to it.

Not everyone who posts on you tube does so for peer approval. They are simply asking about something they are uncertain about. A major incident to them may be nothing to you or vice versa. Regular occurrence on the trip home on an elevated section of road, 180 foot drop, was with a particular companies lorries. Slowly be squeezed over to the right, as they realised what I knew & they should have, was that they were in the wrong lane. Only the video tape being played back in their local office convinced them that what I was saying was true.

Experience is the best teacher, but it can teach more than one way.


----------



## mr_hippo (28 Aug 2012)

^ So your best time is over 40% quicker than your first time but why is this? Are you over 40% faster or is it that you, over time, learnt the route? Some of the time saving may be due to weather, traffic, fitness and other factors but the main saving was by learning the route!
I love it when you wrote "And we have to hope that those around us are aware of the speed they are doing in relation to others." Why rely on hope?
The road situation is always changing, that is why we have Eyeballs Mk1 and these can be assisted by a visit to Specsavers or similar.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2012)

mr_hippo said:


> ^ So your best time is over 40% quicker than your first time but why is this? Are you over 40% faster or is it that you, over time, learnt the route? Some of the time saving may be due to weather, traffic, fitness and other factors but the main saving was by learning the route!
> I love it when you wrote "And we have to hope that those around us are aware of the speed they are doing in relation to others." Why rely on hope?
> The road situation is always changing, that is why we have Eyeballs Mk1 and these can be assisted by a visit to Specsavers or similar.


 You have made the simple mistake of not reading what was posted. Strongly suggest that you try reading what was said, that is how mistakes are made & how they can be avoided
_"First time it was done, *as a commute*, took 78 minutes. 33 minutes slower than my previous best. Same route into Leeds city centre, only I stopped on the commute in the centre."_
So in fact I was slower(on the commute), not quicker as you stated. Main reason for this difference in time taken is down to the bike in use. The 35 minute trip was done on a bike with a top gear of 229 inches, the regular commute was done on a mountain bike, with lower gearing.

If hoping that others around us are aware of the speed they they are doing in relation to others is good enough for F1 drivers on a closed circuit. Why is it not good enough for me, on the open road. You made the comparison, but now that is failing you.

If as you say the road surface is always changing, then that is as I said something that must be re-learnt, every time there's a change.

As for eyeballs Mk 1, mine work okay. Unfortunately I do not possess second sight, which cannot be got from specsavers or similar. Nor have I a pair of eyes in the back of my head, again not available from specsavers. Do you pssess either second sight or a pair of eyes in the back of your head.

Closed circuit racing bears very little resemblence to the open road. In any given race, there will be drivers of nearly equal abilities, who must prove themselves fit to enter each & every time they take the car onto the track. This does not happen on the open road.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2012)

To which roundabout did you refer when you mentioned the A57/M57 roundabout?
In your opinion, how should I get from the top right entrance to the top left exit on this roundabout? Or even from the top left to the one exiting at the bottom of the picture?


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Aug 2012)

classic33 said:


> To which roundabout did you refer when you mentioned the A57/M57 roundabout?
> In your opinion, how should I get from the top right entrance to the top left exit on this roundabout? Or even from the top left to the one exiting at the bottom of the picture?
> View attachment 12063


Top left to bottom seems simple enough but from top right to top left could be a problem.
I would suggest you take the lane but keep in secondary where possible (even close to the roundabout). Unless you have the speed to keep up with everyone, I wouldnt like to go around here.
Plus the top right road seems to be an elevated dual carraigeway. Meaning that if you had survived that, you now have to negotiate a busy roundabout. I wouldnt like to be that cyclist.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Top left to bottom seems simple enough but from top right to top left could be a problem.
> I would suggest you take the lane but keep in secondary where possible (even close to the roundabout). Unless you have the speed to keep up with everyone, I wouldnt like to go around here.
> Plus the top right road seems to be an elevated dual carraigeway. Meaning that if you had survived that, you now have to negotiate a busy roundabout. I wouldnt like to be that cyclist.


 
Just one of the roundabouts that was used on the commute. Used to illustrate a point about what someone else said, but remains quiet, about roundabouts. Its easier than it looks. But there are two elevated sections of road. Top Left & Top Right. Top Right is the 180 foot drop mentioned in an earlier post. Used to travel that way four times a day at one stage, each way.


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Aug 2012)

classic33 said:


> Just one of the roundabouts that was used on the commute. Used to illustrate a point about what someone else said, but remains quiet, about roundabouts. Its easier than it looks. But there are two elevated sections of road. Top Left & Top Right. Tp Right is the 180 foot drop mentioned in an earlier post. Used to travel that way four times a day at one stage, each way.


Just madness. I am glad I only have 16 miles of quiet promenade shared use paths to deal with on my commute to college. I do have a section of road at the start and end of the route though (the worst will be at the college, it gets extreme with everyone wanting to go into Llandudno to work). I just have the weather to battle with really.


----------



## HLaB (29 Aug 2012)

classic33 said:


> To which roundabout did you refer when you mentioned the A57/M57 roundabout?
> In your opinion, how should I get from the top right entrance to the top left exit on this roundabout? Or even from the top left to the one exiting at the bottom of the picture?
> View attachment 12063


Its a signalised roundabout so hopefully it won be as bad as it looks, my first choice would be to avoid it though  If that can't be done use the stop lines to enable you to get into dominant position in lanes with entry and circulating lanes being held at red individually and not directly conflicting. The path I would take to get from top right to top left is: using the out side lane on the entry, sprint to the middle lane stop line at the south arm, move out to the out side lane, as traffic peels off to exit on the western arm and follow the lane you are in off the roundabout in the outside lane of the dual carriageway on the top left exit. You have to then cross a slip lane to get back to the inside lane of the dual carriageway be careful here (depending on flow this would probably be my main concern) filter into gap carefully.
Top left is a wee bit easier but similar: I'd get in the outside lane on entry, sprint to the middle lane and filter off to the southern exit, there's no slip road there so you can more easily filter to the inside lane of the dual carriageway. Be careful though if the the dominant flow on exit is into or out of the large capark (bottom right) it might be more apt to leave the roundabout in the outside lane of the southern dc until you are past it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2012)

HLaB said:


> Its a signalised roundabout so hopefully it won be as bad as it looks, my first choice would be to avoid it though  If that can't be done use the stop lines to enable you to get into dominant position in lanes with entry and circulating lanes being held at red individually and not directly conflicting. The path I would take to get from top right to top left is: using the out side lane on the entry, sprint to the middle lane stop line at the south arm, move out to the out side lane, as traffic peels off to exit on the western arm and follow the lane you are in off the roundabout in the outside lane of the dual carriageway on the top left exit. You have to then cross a slip lane to get back to the inside lane of the dual carriageway be careful here (depending on flow this would probably be my main concern) filter into gap carefully.
> Top left is a wee bit easier but similar: I'd get in the outside lane on entry, sprint to the middle lane and filter off to the southern exit, there's no slip road there so you can more easily filter to the inside lane of the dual carriageway. Be careful though if the the dominant flow on exit is into or out of the large capark (bottom right) it might be more apt to leave the roundabout in the outside lane of the southern dc until you are past it.


 All the lanes are signed/desigated. To get to the exit top left requires being in the correct lanes, otherwise you can have problems.
Coming off the elevated section you have to be in the right-hand lane. You enter the roundabout & stay in the lane closest to the actual roundabout, until the next set of lights. From those lights you move over to the outer lane, before the second set of lights. From there the real hazard is as you say that slip road onto the exit. Despite there being the seperation between the slip road & the roundabout, you have then to cross a line of traffic to get back into the correct lane. Traffic & driver dependent I can normally be back in lane by the time I reach the posistion of the white car.

You go from two lanes(marked) at the entrance, to three(unmarked) on the roundabout. Briefly to four(unmarked) on the lower exit & back to two lanes(marked) at the set of lights after this exit. From those lights, its two, then four lanes(umarked) before it becomes two lanes(marked) at the lights. Two then a brief three lanes before going back to two marked lanes.

You have a slight dip on at the lower end of the roundabout, Right side as viewed, which can hold water. You have a small climbing start from the first set of lights. Climb continues to the second set And from there its downhill.


----------



## marafi (6 Sep 2012)

I have had assessment also sadly. I cycle though not that often. You have a choice use it. Not what these twats say what you can do or can't do. Dam hell now that would be like in an army. You are being told what you must do and should not do. Seriously do what you want. Even uni mates have said i shouldn't cycle cos its like 14 miles there and back. To hell with those guys cos right now i would mind kicking some hill top distance!


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2012)

marafi said:


> I have had assessment also sadly. I cycle though not that often. You have a choice use it. Not what these twats say what you can do or can't do. Dam hell now that would be like in an army. You are being told what you must do and should not do. Seriously do what you want. *Even uni mates have said i shouldn't cycle cos its like 14 miles there and back*. To hell with those guys cos right now i would mind kicking some hill top distance!


 Was doing 250 miles over a four day weekend. The others ran a book/sweepstake on how long I'd last. Longest they were giving was a month, 31/2 years later I was was still there.

Agree with you on the choice. I've been told too many times "You can't do that/You'll never be able to do that". All down to epilepsy. In every case I've gone out & done it. The only way you'll find out if you can do "it" or not is to give it a go. At least then you can say "I tried".


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Just madness. I am glad I only have 16 miles of quiet promenade shared use paths to deal with on my commute to college. I do have a section of road at the start and end of the route though (the worst will be at the college, it gets extreme with everyone wanting to go into Llandudno to work). I just have the weather to battle with really.


 
That should be fine once you're used to it.

Mine's 10 miles each way of 40 & 70mph dual-carriagway


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Sep 2012)

I have just read this entire thread, and I am non the wiser for it. What a waste of my time. I Still don't know what an HE assessment is, did I miss that point, is the OP claiming a disability allowance or not, is the OP commuting to college or not, and why is the OP bringing it up here, surely he should make his own mind up, he is an adult after all. And all the other argy bargy has only confused matters and muddied the birds in hedge gathering no moss.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> I have just read this entire thread, and I am non the wiser for it. What a waste of my time. I Still don't know what an HE assessment is, did I miss that point, is the OP claiming a disability allowance or not, is the OP commuting to college or not, and why is the OP bringing it up here, surely he should make his own mind up, he is an adult after all. And all the other argy bargy has only confused matters and muddied the birds in hedge gathering no moss.


The whole point to the thread was to find out whether or not 16 miles on a regular basis at the times specified would be doable over 2/3 years and in all weathers. I have got plenty of advice from people on here.

The assessment was for disability allowance but that part of the discussion was relating to the woman who assessed me and her attitude towards me cycling that distance.

As a conclusion to this thread, I will be commuting (bought all the stuff now) and will probably stop when the weather gets really bad (snows).


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2012)

CarlP said:


> I have just read this entire thread, and I am non the wiser for it. What a waste of my time. I Still don't know what an HE assessment is, did I miss that point, is the OP claiming a disability allowance or not, is the OP commuting to college or not, and why is the OP bringing it up here, surely he should make his own mind up, he is an adult after all. And all the other argy bargy has only confused matters and muddied the birds in hedge gathering no moss.


 He sought advice from others on here, maybe parts/some of that advice isn't what he wanted to hear. But from what has been given he can now draw his own conclusions as to whether or not "its safe to cycle".

Is this mr hippo crit posting by any chance


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> He sought advice from others on here, maybe parts/some of that advice isn't what he wanted to hear. But from what has been given he can now draw his own conclusions as to whether or not "its safe to cycle".
> 
> Is this mr hippo crit posting by any chance


This is normally what the OP's of 'What to do...' threads intend to get from them.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> The whole point to the thread was to find out whether or not 16 miles on a regular basis at the times specified would be doable over 2/3 years and in all weathers. I have got plenty of advice from people on here.
> 
> The assessment was for disability allowance but that part of the discussion was relating to the woman who assessed me and her attitude towards me cycling that distance.
> 
> As a conclusion to this thread, I will be commuting (bought all the stuff now) and will probably stop when the weather gets really bad (snows).



Thanks for the clarification, I was getting bogged down amd sidetracked by the OT argument.


----------



## Cyclopathic (7 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> Just one of the roundabouts that was used on the commute. Used to illustrate a point about what someone else said, but remains quiet, about roundabouts. Its easier than it looks. But there are two elevated sections of road. Top Left & Top Right. Top Right is the 180 foot drop mentioned in an earlier post. Used to travel that way four times a day at one stage, each way.


Pavement all the way.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Sep 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> Pavement all the way.


Either walk on pavement or use shared use path.


----------



## SportMonkey (7 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Either walk on pavement or use shared use path.


 
I think you missed a joke.


----------



## Hawk (7 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I will be commuting (bought all the stuff now) and will probably stop when the weather gets really bad (snows).


 
Good, but you'll love it so much before it starts snowing/getting icy that you'll find the money for studded tires somewhere...


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Sep 2012)

Hawk said:


> Good, but you'll love it so much before it starts snowing/getting icy that you'll find the money for studded tires somewhere...


Cross fingers.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> Pavement all the way.


 There is no pavement. Those that are visible on the picture have at least a fouur foot drop to them. And there's the railings as well.


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Either walk on pavement or use shared use path.


I have no problem with people cycling on any pavement as long as they are sensible and careful and don't crash into anybody. I've found that people wheeling bikes on pavements can be more of an obstacle than some one cycling slowly and carefully.


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> There is no pavement. Those that are visible on the picture have at least a fouur foot drop to them. And there's the railings as well.


How on earth are we going to get planners to take cyclists into consideration when they don't even make any provision for pedestrians. It may be a big out of the way road feature but there should still be provision made for navigating it in something other than a car. Like shoes for instance.
That said then the way to tackle this is carefully but with confidence.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> How on earth are we going to get planners to take cyclists into consideration when they don't even make any provision for pedestrians. It may be a big out of the way road feature but there should still be provision made for navigating it in something other than a car. Like shoes for instance.
> That said then the way to tackle this is carefully but with confidence.


Part of the reason for no footpath provision, on the actual roundabout is due simply becaused there are no actual footpaths leading onto the roundabout. The elevated section, 180 foot drop, was made pedestrian free from the start. Obvious safety reasons.


----------



## AndyPeace (8 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well so many people who I am in relation with are against it. I had an assessment today of my needs at HE level and it seems that they have put up a good arguement to not cycling.
> Apparently doing 15 miles in the morning and evening along a coastal path with strong winds and heavy rain in the winter is not advised by the majority of people.
> 
> I will probably just treat myself to a new road bike and build up my fitness that way. Sigh.


 
What was the argument for not cycling? I don't understand? and have any of the 'majority' had experince of cycling your route?


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Sep 2012)

AndyPeace said:


> What was the argument for not cycling? I don't understand? and have any of the 'majority' had experince of cycling your route?


No. People presume that 16 miles is a long way, when they actually havent cycled it themselves. Then they just look at me like I am mad when I tell them that I will have to do it at 8pm at night.

I am used to the distance and the route is virtually traffic free. TBH it is probably a commute which most city-goers would love. Early in the morning, riding along a secluded promenade shared use path with only early morning dog walkers to contend with (wont be many of them about).


----------



## Hawk (8 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> No. People presume that 16 miles is a long way, when they actually havent cycled it themselves. Then they just look at me like I am mad when I tell them that I will have to do it at 8pm at night.
> 
> I am used to the distance and the route is virtually traffic free. TBH it is probably a commute which most city-goers would love. Early in the morning, riding along a secluded promenade shared use path with only early morning dog walkers to contend with (wont be many of them about).


 
I'd love a commute like that, my 5 miles through gridlock is neither long nor pleasant enough


----------



## SportMonkey (8 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> No. People presume that 16 miles is a long way, when they actually havent cycled it themselves. Then they just look at me like I am mad when I tell them that I will have to do it at 8pm at night.
> 
> I am used to the distance and the route is virtually traffic free. TBH it is probably a commute which most city-goers would love. Early in the morning, riding along a secluded promenade shared use path with only early morning *doggers* to contend with (wont be many of them about).


 
FTFY


----------



## defy-one (9 Sep 2012)

People who don't cycle think going from one town to another is very far. How many drivers actually look at the odemeter to see how far the journey is?
10 miles on a bike doesn't take much more than 30 minutes for medium ability riders like me.


----------



## vickster (9 Sep 2012)

10 miles in 30 minutes - is there no traffic! Lucky to do 6 miles in 30 minutes around here - ok I am not the quickest, but do run between 15-18mph on the flats if the lights don't get me!!


----------



## Browser (11 Sep 2012)

Sigh. Matthew's OP subject is yet another brick in the foundations of why we have so many people tending towards the overweight in the UK now. "More than 5 miles on a bike?! I'm calin' the men in white coats, you must be certifiable" is the general attitude I encounter or the wide-eyed "11 miles each way?" when I tell them how far my commute is. Worse is the "I could never cycle that far" response which makes me despair as it means (a) they have never tried it and (b) they never will.


----------



## SportMonkey (12 Sep 2012)

vickster said:


> 10 miles in 30 minutes - is there no traffic! Lucky to do 6 miles in 30 minutes around here - ok I am not the quickest, but do run between 15-18mph on the flats if the lights don't get me!!


 
I'm guessing 30 mins would be with traffic, lights just give you a chance to practice interval training. I'm consistently clocking around 28 mins for my best 10 miles in to Manchester if I'm not on recovery. I'll not divulge my heart rate to keep that up though as I have to rocket away from lights to bring my average up...


----------



## Hawk (12 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I'm guessing 30 mins would be with traffic, lights just give you a chance to practice interval training. I'm consistently clocking around 28 mins for my best 10 miles in to Manchester if I'm not on recovery. I'll not divulge my heart rate to keep that up though as I have to rocket away from lights to bring my average up...


 
I'm sure you can do 20mph as a rolling average speed, but you would have trouble managing that door to door, with trafffic


----------



## caimg (12 Sep 2012)

I'm totally baffled as to how this thread has reached 9 pages. Genuinely sorry I have nothing more useful to say than that!


----------



## SportMonkey (12 Sep 2012)

Hawk said:


> I'm sure you can do 20mph as a rolling average speed, but you would have trouble managing that door to door, with trafffic


 
I cycle in to central Manchester every day. That is door to door, with traffic, both ways and can be done all week. There are plenty on here who have my Strava and Endomondo.


----------



## AndyPeace (12 Sep 2012)

caimg said:


> I'm totally baffled as to how this thread has reached 9 pages. Genuinely sorry I have nothing more useful to say than that!


 
Its an epic post as we all disagreed with the advice given to Mathew by H.E. by the way it seems the post is redundant as he is now commuting by bike, at least for some journeys.


----------



## redcard (12 Sep 2012)

caimg said:


> I'm totally baffled as to how this thread has reached 9 pages. Genuinely sorry I have nothing more useful to say than that!


 
Matthew is CC's version of TOWIE


----------



## Hawk (13 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> I cycle in to central Manchester every day. That is door to door, with traffic, both ways and can be done all week. There are plenty on here who have my Strava and Endomondo.


 
What's your average rolling speed?


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2012)

Just a vid of my commute to cheer everything up.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoP0TPRCFIA&feature=g-upl


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2012)

If anyone told me not to ride my bike I'd make them stand there and watch as I dragged the racer out the shed and ride up and down the road, shouting "I dare you to try and stop me" at them with every pass. Interfering, no nothing chumps like that make me want to spit.

PS, I'm disabled too, as designated my the DWP (although conveniently not enough to get any money) due due the loss of function in my right arm on account of my elbow being held together with titanium, and damage to the ulna nerve. I don't let people use this as a lever to stop me cycling - just the opposite. It makes even more determined to not only ride, but to strive to be better, faster, more hardcore than I ever was before to prove to the world that I'm not some weak willed loser who lets either circumstance or interfereng weaklings dictate how I live my life.


----------



## SportMonkey (13 Sep 2012)

Drago said:


> If anyone told me not to ride my bike I'd make them stand there and watch as I dragged the racer out the shed and ride up and down the road, shouting "I dare you to try and stop me" at them with every pass. Interfering, no nothing chumps like that make me want to spit.
> 
> PS, I'm disabled too, as designated my the DWP (although conveniently not enough to get any money) due due the loss of function in my right arm on account of my elbow being held together with titanium, and damage to the ulna nerve. I don't let people use this as a lever to stop me cycling - just the opposite. It makes even more determined to not only ride, but to strive to be better, faster, more hardcore than I ever was before to prove to the world that I'm not some weak willed loser who lets either circumstance or interfereng weaklings dictate how I live my life.


 
Dude, you're bionic, not weak.


----------



## SportMonkey (13 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Just a vid of my commute to cheer everything up.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoP0TPRCFIA&feature=g-upl



-1 for the music boyo. I'd have liked something a little more aggressive, actually really aggressive. Maybe some Public Enemy?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2012)

SportMonkey said:


> -1 for the music boyo. I'd have liked something a little more aggressive, actually really aggressive. Maybe some Public Enemy?


 

It was a bit wimpy wasn't it?


----------



## HovR (13 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Just a vid of my commute to cheer everything up.
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoP0TPRCFIA&feature=g-upl


 
Some really lovely scenery there, Matthew, especially in the middle of the ride. Wish I got to ride in areas that nice every day!


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2012)

That's a lovely commute. Want to swap?

Mine's this (M62 J28/A650/A653 junction - 40mph):







Then this (A653 to Leeds - 70mph):






This (Leeds Ring Road - this bit's 40mph):





And a bit of this (Dewsbury town centre, but Leeds is the same!):


----------



## SportMonkey (13 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> That's a lovely commute. Want to swap?
> 
> Mine's this (M62 J28/A650/A653 junction - 40mph):
> 
> ...


Better than:


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2012)

ianrauk said:


> It was a bit wimpy wasn't it?


I was trying to decide on something similar to the music featured in 'My Movie' but couldnt find anything relating to the video. I went with this for the pace of it.


----------



## Norm (14 Sep 2012)

I quite liked the reference to "midnight train" as you looked across the railway lines. Tell me that was deliberate, please, or I'll have to agree with the others.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2012)

Nice to see the footage of the crazy cycle lane down the front of Rhos. We've only ridden from Prestatyn to past Towyn with the kids so far. The new cycle bridge at Rhyl should open sometime, missing out the blue road bridge - any idea when ?


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Sep 2012)

fossyant said:


> Nice to see the footage of the crazy cycle lane down the front of Rhos. We've only ridden from Prestatyn to past Towyn with the kids so far. The new cycle bridge at Rhyl should open sometime, missing out the blue road bridge - any idea when ?


I have been meaning to catch one of the workers and ask when it is scheduled to be finished by. They have just put in the foundations for the bridge but I havent seen parts of the bridge yet.
I am in dire need of that bridge as I have to contend with the Blue Bridge on my commute. It should be done by christmas anyway.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> That's a lovely commute. Want to swap?
> 
> Mine's this (M62 J28/A650/A653 junction - 40mph):
> 
> ...


Thats not that bad, so long as you can match the speed limits.
Whys the driver pushing his car like that in the last picture?


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2012)

classic33 said:


> Thats not that bad, so long as you can match the speed limits.
> Whys the driver pushing his car like that in the last picture?


 
I think it's onto a recovery wagon.

BMW / Audi drivers!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2012)

DCLane said:


> I think it's onto a recovery wagon.
> 
> BMW / Audi drivers!


 Round here, the recovery drivers have a winch(check spelling) to do that. Probably explains the police officer stood watching making sure he does it.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Sep 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Just a vid of my commute to cheer everything up.
> 
> View:
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoP0TPRCFIA&feature=g-upl



I don't see the problem about riding that route seeing as there are hardly any places where cars get in the way ! I must admit to wondering where the electric scooters had gone after i did this ride to Llandudno and i could not believe how many of the damn things there were  My good lady does worry about my riding but mine is on tight country lanes and crappy A roads so death is always an issue with donkey's in cars  If my commute was like yours then bring it on !


----------

